# نكتة



## tonyturboman (21 أبريل 2009)

واحدة عجوزة سمعت ان عزرائيل بيقبض روح العواجيز قامت عملت سيريلاك و قعدت تاكل, جالها عزرائيل و قال لها: بتعملى ايه يا وليه,
  قالت له: باكل مم,  قالها: طب يلا خلصى عشان نروح باى .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2009)

هههههههه

حلوووووووة ياتونى 

ميرسى يافندم ​


----------



## amad_almalk (21 أبريل 2009)

نكته رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي النكته

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههه

حلوه اؤى

ميرسى يا جميل​


----------



## مريم12 (22 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه 
جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللة اوى يا تونى
ميرررررررررررررسى
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tonyturboman (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للمرور


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة اوى يا طونى

شكرا ليك*​


----------



## نونوس14 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكثر من رائعة ميرسى اوى

:big29::018A1D~146::ab4::big35::01F577~130::t11::12F616~137::34ef::36_1_21::146ec: ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## روماني زكريا (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جميله جدا جدا​


----------



## kalimooo (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*جميل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه
جميله​


----------



## ناصر الحب (29 نوفمبر 2009)

نكت حلوة ...
يسلموووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## روماني زكريا (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جميله جدا يا طوني ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## semosemo (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*فظيعة فظيعة فظيعة*


----------



## tonyturboman (1 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena
شكرا للمرور


----------



## tonyturboman (1 ديسمبر 2009)

نونوس14
رومانى زكريا
كليمو
شكرا لمروركم


----------



## tonyturboman (5 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههه
> جميله​



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*
راااائعه

شكرا ليكم*​


 

​


----------



## ميكى مايكل (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك علي الدم الخفيف وبنا يباركك


----------



## ميكى مايكل (6 ديسمبر 2009)

:36_33_7::36_33_7::36_33_7::ab4::ab4::ab4::smi411:


----------



## tonyturboman (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ناصر الحب قال:


> نكت حلوة ...
> يسلموووووووووووووووووووو



اشكرك للمرور


----------



## tonyturboman (11 ديسمبر 2009)

روماني زكريا قال:


> جميله جدا يا طوني ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا للمرور


----------



## tonyturboman (11 ديسمبر 2009)

semosemo قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *فظيعة فظيعة فظيعة*



شكرا للمرور


----------



## tonyturboman (11 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> راااائعه
> 
> شكرا ليكم*​
> ...



:smil12::ura1:


----------



## ارمانيوس جرجس (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اول مرة اسمع تلك النكتة الظريفه لكن بجد حلوة كتير ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر شكرا علي النكتة دى يلا باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## tonyturboman (18 ديسمبر 2009)

ميكى مايكل قال:


> اشكرك علي الدم الخفيف وبنا يباركك



وانا اشكرك على المرور الظريف


----------



## tonyturboman (18 ديسمبر 2009)

ارمانيوس جرجس قال:


> اول مرة اسمع تلك النكتة الظريفه لكن بجد حلوة كتير ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر شكرا علي النكتة دى يلا باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى



اشكرك على المرور


----------



## مايكل زكريا (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه جميل بس مش قاوى


----------



## tonyturboman (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مايكل زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه جميل بس مش قاوى



شكرا لمرورك ولصراحتك


----------



## Mary Gergees (25 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه

حلووووه اوووووووووووى


----------



## tonyturboman (15 يناير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> حلووووه اوووووووووووى



شكرا لمرورك يا مارى


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
حلوة ميرسى لك تونى


----------



## tonyturboman (19 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة ميرسى لك تونى



شكرا على مرورك


----------



## coptic hero (19 يناير 2010)

tonyturboman قال:


> واحدة عجوزة سمعت ان عزرائيل بيقبض روح العواجيز قامت عملت سيريلاك و قعدت تاكل, جالها عزرائيل و قال لها: بتعملى ايه يا وليه,
> قالت له: باكل مم,  قالها: طب يلا خلصى عشان نروح باى .



*هههههههههههههه عتل عتل عتل أوكر أوكر أوكر​*


----------



## tonyturboman (4 فبراير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> *هههههههههههههه عتل عتل عتل أوكر أوكر أوكر​*



شكرا يا عتل


----------



## مرمر . مارو (6 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي اوووووووووووووووووي*​


----------



## dodoz (6 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههه*
*ميرسى لييييك*
*نكتة حلوة*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tonyturboman (8 فبراير 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> *ميرسي اوووووووووووووووووي*​



merci للمرور


----------



## tonyturboman (8 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *ميرسى لييييك*
> *نكتة حلوة*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## *koki* (8 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اوى دى
طب هى على كدة راحت باى خلاص ولا


----------



## ponponayah (9 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اووووووووووووى ​*


----------



## tonyturboman (16 فبراير 2010)

*koki* قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة اوى دى
> طب هى على كدة راحت باى خلاص ولا



طبعا راحت وهو مين يقدر يفلت منه؟
شكرا للمرور


----------



## tonyturboman (16 فبراير 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة اووووووووووووى ​*



شكرا يا بنبوناية للمرور


----------

